# Ayuda con hardware para pic 16f877a



## fsoarez (Ene 30, 2006)

hola mi nombre es fernando y estoy trabajando con el pic 16f877a . ya trabaje antes con el 16f84a sin problemas. con un cristal de 4mhz y capacitores de 22pf. mi problema es que aun no puedo hacer trabajar al 16f877a en el protoboard, ya intente con el mismo cristal y capacitores. tambien probe con un par de 33pf y otros mas. tambien intente con un cristal de 20M pero nada. la rutina que cree solo tiene que cambiar de cero a uno los pines rd0 rd1 y rd2 y cuando enciendo el pic veo todos los leds encendidos. pero cuando toco algun cable del circuito con el dedo. el pic comienza a funcionar. pero ni bien lo quito. el pic se detiene. me hace pensar. que es un problema de capacitacia del circuito. o a lo mejor el protoboard esta interfiriendo en su funcionamiento... pero eso nunca me paso con el 16f84....
alguna sugerencia???? se los agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## House (Ene 30, 2006)

Tu lo haz dicho, el protoboard es una gran fuente de capacitancia parasita. Utiliza un ceramico de 0.1uF entre los pines de VCC y GND lo mas cerca del micro, de esta forma se puede minimizar el ruido.

Salu2.


----------



## maunix (Ene 30, 2006)

MarioOs dijo:
			
		

> Tu lo haz dicho, el protoboard es una gran fuente de capacitancia parasita. Utiliza un ceramico de 0.1uF entre los pines de VCC y GND lo mas cerca del micro, de esta forma se puede minimizar el ruido.
> 
> Salu2.



Mmmm, no creo que este sea el problema.
He hecho andar monton de micros en protoboard sin necesidad de los capacitores de desacoplo.

*fsoarez* puedes postear que circuito de reset usas? 

Además, que configuration bits le grabas al micro (recuerda que XT debe estar habilitado para 4Mhz).

Saludos


----------



## FueraDeLugar (Abr 17, 2006)

¿Te aseguraste de la programacion de bajo voltaje este deshabilitada? (LVP) si esta activado al recibir un pulso de 5V (o sea lo comun en un master reset ) por la pata MCLR el pic estara alerta para ser programado (como que si estuviese en un quemador) a diferencia de lo comun al programar que necesita 13V para que el pic sepa que se los quiere programar. Yo parí morochos cuando mi aplicacion (super sencilla) no corria nunca, llegue a pensar que el pic estaba malo, pero leyendo el manual de Microchip, me fije en las secciones de LVP (Low Voltage Programming) y me di cuenta de mi error. 18 horas perdidas hasta que cai en cuenta de esa tonteria que no dejaba que el pic operara como yo queria.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Betomelo (Abr 19, 2006)

A mi me sucedio EXACTAMENTE lo mismo con el 16f877 y el problema era mio al programar los fusibles del reloj, en ese entonces creo que los cambie a HS y nunca mas me sucedio el incidente del dedo, prueba cambiando los fusibles del tipo de reloj usado...


----------



## rondonhs (Jul 8, 2009)

Bueno les comento que su problema es que no estan indicandole al programador del pic cual es el tipo de oscilador que estan usando, a mi me ocurrio lo mismo.
Que ocurre, que cuando ustedes acercan la mano o colocan su dedo sobre una de las patas del cristal, este funciona irregularmente.

yo trabaje con un cristal de 4Mhz, al programador indicale el cristal es de tipo HS y apaga todas las demas opciones  WDT CP CPD y las otras que no recuerdo.
Si en el programa ASM hace mencion al tipo de oscilador te sugiero que borres tambien esa linea y pruebes porque esto tambien causa problemas.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 8, 2009)

> ¿Te aseguraste de la programacion de bajo voltaje este deshabilitada? (LVP) si esta activado al recibir un pulso de 5V (o sea lo comun en un master reset ) por la pata MCLR el pic estara alerta para ser programado (como que si estuviese en un quemador) a diferencia de lo comun al programar que necesita 13V para que el pic sepa que se los quiere programar. Yo parí morochos cuando mi aplicacion (super sencilla) no corria nunca, llegue a pensar que el pic estaba malo, pero leyendo el manual de Microchip, me fije en las secciones de LVP (Low Voltage Programming) y me di cuenta de mi error. 18 horas perdidas hasta que cai en cuenta de esa tonteria que no dejaba que el pic operara como yo queria.
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.



Bueno,a hora nunca más te va a pasar, ademas tu experiencia pede servir para otros, creo que se llama escarmentar, aprender de los errores de los otros.

Fernando: que tipo de fuente usas para proporcionar la tensión al pic? Yo usaba una atx (de computadora) y no me andaba porque los picos de voltaje me reseteaban el micro, puse un capacitor de 220uF entre Vdd y Vss y uno de 0.1uF entre MCLR y Vss y anda, ahora no falta el capacitor en todos mis circuitos...

Saludos


----------



## pablofierrolaja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bueno, a mí me pasó lo mismo con el 12f675, 18f2550, 16f876a y ahora con el 16f877a
lo que hice fué poner las salidas configuradas y no usadas a tierra con una resistencia de 1K 

A diferencia del 12F675 que iban a Vcc con resistencia de 5V.

Siendo necesario cuando se ocupa una fuente switching.


----------



## elektronische (Ene 13, 2010)

Tengo este mismo problema, estoy trabajando con el PIC 16f877a pero no hace absolutamente nada, ya ensayé lo de los capacitores pero no ha funcionado.

Cómo hago para saber que XT debe estar habilitado para 4Mhz ?
Y cómo hago para saber que la programacion de bajo voltaje este deshabilitada?


----------

